# Info varie [FAQ]

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, non sono "ancora" un Gentooniano, ma non appena riesco a risolvere il problema della connessione a internet, contavo di fare il passo.

Ora sto usando una Slackware 9.1 e ne sono molto contento, ma volevo provare anche gentoo perchè ne ho sentito parlare molto bene e nell'attesa di una connessione a internet decente sto raccogliendo più info possibili; quello che vorrei sapere ora è:

1. Qualcuno ha fatto l'esperienza di passare da Slackware a Gentoo? e come si è trovato?

2. Con emerge, riesco ad avere tutti i pacchetti disponibili per esempio gambas, gphoto2 ed altri di uso non comunissimo?

3. Emerge, risolve anche le dipendenze automaticamente?

4. Emerge, scarica pacchetti precompilati o scarica i sorgenti e li compila al momento?

Per il momento credo basti così.

Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità.

Ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 1. Qualcuno ha fatto l'esperienza di passare da Slackware a Gentoo? e come si è trovato?

 

Io no ma posso dirti che gentoo a l'eleganza di slack automatizzando delle pratiche che sotto slack e' scomodo (quindi molto meglio).

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 2. Con emerge, riesco ad avere tutti i pacchetti disponibili per esempio gambas, gphoto2 ed altri di uso non comunissimo?

 

Sicuro

```
*  dev-util/gambas [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.90-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,584 kB

      Homepage:    http://gambas.sourceforge.net

      Description: a RAD tool for BASIC
```

```
*  media-gfx/gphoto2

      Latest version available: 2.1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 321 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gphoto.org/

      Description: free, redistributable digital camera software application
```

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 3. Emerge, risolve anche le dipendenze automaticamente?

 

Si. L'unica cosa che non ha e' la cancellazione recursiva.

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 4. Emerge, scarica pacchetti precompilati o scarica i sorgenti e li compila al momento?

 

La seconda ma per pacchetti grandi (OO firebird e altri) ci sono i binari.

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

Io volevo portarti la mia esperienza con i SO da te citati.

Non ho proprio fatto il passo da Slackware a Gentoo. Ho, piuttosto, un pc che fa da server di rete con installata Slackware 8.1, felicemente acceso da oltre un anno.  :Twisted Evil: 

Per ''felicemente acceso'' intendo dire che in tutto questo tempo, nn l'ho mai nemmeno riavviato una volta. (escluso il black-out che ci ha colpiti...ahime', l' UPS ha retto finche' poteva.. :Laughing: ). 

Poi ho Gentoo installata sul mio pc personale e, ora, anche sul notebook (un vecchio ferro mosso da un AMD K6-2 333 Mhz con 96 Mb di ram...una goduria a compilare  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Inoltre sono passato attraverso varie distribuzioni di Linux (SuSe, Freebsd, Redhat, Mandrake) e devo proprio dire con orgoglio, che Gentoo mi soddisfa pienamente e mi entusiasma parecchio.   :Laughing: 

E' stata anche l'unica distribuzione che mi ha permesso di rimpiazzare TOTALMENTE winzozz   :Twisted Evil: . Gentoo ha realizzato il mio + grande sogno ''informatico''   :Cool:   :Wink: 

Bye!!

----------

## silian87

Io sono passato da slakware a gentoo.

La slackware e' una distribuzione "a doppio taglio", in quanto e' semplice da installare, da utilizzare, ma se si tratta di configurarla e' molto difficile.

Di solito la slackware e' usata da utenti non molto professionisti.

Gentoo ti apre gli occhi con la sua installazione hard, e ti fa riscoprire il piacere di usare distro come la slack.

Ti fa scoprire anche l'odio che provi nella difficolta' della slackware.

Se passi da slack, l'unica cosa traumatica sara' l'installazione. Per il resto ti troverai meglio.

Lo stesso discorso che ho fatto vale anche per deian.

P.S.: Da notare che il mio nuovo avatar e' preso da un port di slackware per ppc, slacintosh. 

Questo e' un segno di rispetto che ho di fronte alla slack.

----------

## Danilo

IO vengo da Mandrake, sicuramente piu' user friendly di Slackware. 

Ho adottato Gentoo dopo essere passato ad ADSL: ora tutto ne sono contento. Ci ho messo un mese per divenire operativo per problemi modem/usb  (MannaggiaAiProduttoriCheFannoDriverSoloPerWin) ed ora e' l'unico SO che uso.

L'unica cosa e' che mi sono tenuto a fianco MDK come sistema per chrootarmi in caso di problemi di boot.

La filosofia Gentoo (ti compili anche i calzini) accompagnata ai suoi automatismi mi permettono di stare con un Athlon 700 senza problemi.

La comunity poi e' molto disponibile x qualunque problema, non so  di quella Slackware e' meglio o peggio...

----------

## motaboy

Anch'io usavo slackware e l'apprezzavo molto per la sua praticità.

Infatti del suo sistema di pacchettizzazione mi piaceva il fatto che un programma era rappresentato da 1 pacchetto (come in gentoo) e non da 25 pacchetti, ma cercavo qualcosa che gestisse le dipendenze => Gentoo.

Anche il sistema di gestione degli script RC in gentoo è molto avanzato rispetto a TUTTE le altre distro che ho provato e questo è un'altra grande caratteristica che apprezzerai!

Inoltre grazie a gentoo credo che capirai molte cose che prima ti erano oscure grazie alla sua chiarezza (oltre al fatto che sei obbligato) e alla favolosa documentazione + forums.

Bye!

----------

## stefanoxjx

Questa cosa si fa sempre più convincente.

Spero di riuscire a risolvere in fretta il problema di internet.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## _jd

Sono passato da slackware 8.1 a gentoo 1.4 e ne apprezzo la gestione del portage con emerge ( e quindi tra le altre la compilazione dell'intero sistema) e la gestione degli script rc.

ciao

----------

## silian87

Beh, io apprezzoa nche piu' gentoo per il sistema di gestioni dei demoni.

Nella slackware (che usa *bsd style) ci sono solo i comandi stop e start  (e restart).

nella gentoo c'e' il sistema sysv che implica lo status ed anche lo zap.

Molto comodo!

E poi la gentoo mi consente di essere sempre aggiornatissimo, senza dover aggiornare con il cd di installazione.

Ti toglie il problema di essere DEPRECATED hhehehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

Vi ringrazio nuovamente per le info, a questo punto, fintantochè aspetto di risolvere il problema di internet, vorrei cominciare a studiare ed approfondire "emerge".

Avete qualche link da consigliarmi dove possa scaricare qualche pdf con documentazione in italiano?

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete qualche link da consigliarmi dove possa scaricare qualche pdf con documentazione in italiano?
> 
> 

 

Per l'italiano (in ordine sparso....):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.it

http://www.gentoo-italia.org

per i pdf.... mi sa che devi accontentarti degli html  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> per i pdf.... mi sa che devi accontentarti degli html 

 

Non è vero, nei siti che hai elencato c'è anche la versione in pdf  :Wink: 

----------

